# Muddy horse pix



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Vida looked just like that last week after it rained. I"ll have to wait till it rains again to get some muddy shots.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

HEHE that is muddy. I will have to dig up my mud pictures later one! I have some good ones of Tana and Kita!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

moo looked just like that! but she is grey :roll: i let her go and went to get her rug, the little genius knew this was the only time she would have no rug on in a field til spring, she knew i cant bath her until spring, SO she finds the muddiest patch and COVERS herself! I was like "hey moo come here so i can put your - :shock: *trails off* rug on"


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Come on! post some pix!!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

lol, what a messy girl!

I don't have piccies of Boo dirty.


----------

